# Not a win



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ST. LOUIS — Mark and Patricia McCloskey, who waved guns at protesters last year who marched past the couple's Central West End mansion, pleaded guilty Thursday to misdemeanors and agreed to give up their weapons. 



https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/st-louis-gun-waving-couple-plead-guilty-to-misdemeanor-charges/article_5b02e25b-0034-58a3-8181-f0a724ffa323.html#tracking-source=home-top-story-1


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

This sickens me. They are going to continue with anyone who defends themselves and their property until the have all of the guns from law abiding citizens while the trash of society continue to loot, burn, and destroy with no consequences.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

hiddensprings said:


> This sickens me. They are going to continue with anyone who defends themselves and their property until the have all of the guns from law abiding citizens while the trash of society continue to loot, burn, and destroy with no consequences.


Not that I like the sentiment, but I agree with the statement.

And the trespassers who broke the law and created the incident get off scott-free.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The prosecutor in StL is a tool. She should be brought up on charges herself.

Gah. Like @hiddensprings, I am thoroughly nauseated.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Those weren't even functioning weapons.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Guess we stand our ground with pitchforks


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Those weren't even functioning weapons.


How do you know that?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Forcast said:


> Guess we stand our ground with pitchforks


That's still assault with a deadly weapon.

I once turned a garden hose on a lady who was tresspassing and very unwelcome. She called the cops. The cops tried to argue that it was assault, and spraying her with the hose endangered her because "there might be something in the water". It was the exact same tap water that came into the lady's house, lol
The cop knew he was being stupid, and admitted as much when I called BS on that.

Never underestimate the amount of stupid that the legal system can generate.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

fyi...








Mark McCloskey, who pointed guns at BLM marchers, just bought a new AR


Mark McCloskey posted photos to Twitter with his latest long gun purchase. Two days prior, he and his wife Patricia pleaded guilty to misdemeanors and agreed to have their firearms destroyed.




www.dailymail.co.uk






> Gun-toting attorney Mark McCloskey has shown off his new rifle just two days after pleading guilty to misdemeanor charges and agreeing to surrender the weapon he pointed unarmed Black Lives Matter protesters.





> ‘Let me be clear, I am not surrendering any of my other firearms! I will continue to be one of the strongest advocates for #2A in MO and around the country. The two weapons that were seized from me were evidence in a criminal case. Per the state of MO they are to be incinerated.’


Strangely, I haven't seen much about this in U.S. news..


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

HDRider said:


> How do you know that?


I remember reading it. Can't remember where. Maybe they weren't loaded and the handgun was a display piece.

About halfway down.









St. Louis couple charged over confronting Black Lives Matter protesters plead guilty, forfeit guns
 

Mark and Patricia McCloskey, the St. Louis, Missouri couple filmed brandishing a rifle and a handgun at angry protesters that broke into their gated community last June, have agreed to pay fines and forfeit their weapons.




www.rt.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like his was operable

The gun Patricia McCloskey aimed at BLM protesters on a private street was inoperable when seized by police, but a St. Louis prosecutor reportedly had it fixed, deeming it ready for “lethal use,” before charging the couple.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

No way in hell I would have pled guilty to that.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pardoned by the governor of Missouri.
💪🤛


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He promised he would pardon them before they pled guilty.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/03/mccloskey-pardon/


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Missouri governor pardons gun-waving St. Louis lawyer couple


O'FALLON, Mo. (AP) — Missouri Gov. Mike Parson announced Tuesday that he made good on his promise to pardon a couple who gained notoriety for pointing guns at social justice demonstrators as they marched past the couple's home in a luxury St.




apnews.com





They were pardoned Tuesday


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> They were pardoned Tuesday


Parson claimed the delay was from a backlog of cases.









Missouri governor pardons gun-waving St. Louis lawyer couple


O’FALLON, Mo. >> Missouri Gov. Mike Parson announced today that he made good on his promise to pardon a couple who gained notoriety for pointing guns at social justice demonstrators as they marched past the couple’s home in a luxury St. Louis enclave last year.




www.staradvertiser.com


----------

